
Ask HN: How effective is monthly Hire me? - trojanh
I see Hire Me posted every month here, was curious to know what is the success rate of landing a job. If not getting an offer, how many companies approached you?
======
mtmail
Related

"Ask HN: Has anyone ever got contacted from the “Who Wants to be Hired?”
posts?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22468924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22468924)

"Ask HN: Has anyone ever been hired from “Who wants to be hired?” threads?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20330818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20330818)

------
infinitybeyond
I posted in today's thread and have received three emails from companies so
far. All in my local area.

I also included my linkedin and have received a few connection requests, but
no messages from any of them.

~~~
stevekemp
That's pretty cool, and also pretty lucky. I just found I get my email added
to a bunch of spam-lists and received contacts from people saying things like
"I see you're in Helsinki, would you like to relocate to Canada?"

~~~
erik_seaberg
Body shops always want me to relocate to the Midwest for six months to be a
Lotus Notes admin because I developed for it … 20 years ago.

------
austincheney
It is very high visibility. I posted in the December job thread and received
several responses.

Most of those responses occurred in January just weeks before Covid changes
and job losses. I talked with several employers. Instead of accepting a new
job I chose to instead investigate employment options with the military which
likely proved to be a more stable consideration.

------
giantg2
I haven't posted there. I imagine it's similar to the who's hiring thread. I
was excited to look through them, but seems the postings are usually for
senior dev or higher positions. I'm not qualified for that (at least not in a
relevant technology), so it's been a pretty disparaging experience for me.

------
scott31
I look at hire me thread every month but really there aren't any interesting
candidates. Pretty much everyone is nodejs/react type and I need to hire
people that can build software to last. If I see anyone mention Arc in that
thread I will instantly send a job offer

~~~
non-entity
Is your company actually using Arc?

I wouldn't be shocked if most of the people well versed in non-mainstream tech
don't bother advertising themselves as being such.

~~~
scott31
No, Arc isn't actually a good fit for what we are building.

~~~
literallycancer
Nice filter. Personally, for engineering positions I only hire a capella
singers who play lacrosse :)

------
rasikjain
I have been contacted multiple times from HN Hire me threads. I would say the
quality of job requirements coming through HN is very good. I ended up doing
multiple contract projects with these monthly Hire HN threads.

------
kalvisk
Saddest part is that if someone declines / folds Your application w/o
interview, they are hesitant to provide constructive(good, bad) feedback :/

------
DegreeChamp
I've hired off it and found good candidates from it.

